# Happy 4th Birthday Rebel!!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Today is Rebel's 4th birthday  I can't believe its been that long - crazy stuff. 

Ah, it seems like just yesterday he looked like this

















Now he's now longer a little puppy!


















































*HAPPY BIRTHDAY REBEL!!!​*

He doesn't get anything special yet.. Harleigh's birthday is in a few days, so I'm waiting until then to get a cute little cake and some presents.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy birthday Rebel, and many more! Look at those ears when he was a puppy!! SO cute! Now he's a big ol' handsome man :smile:

Hope he has a wonderful birthday!


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday!!

Beautiful Man you have:happy:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Awww, he's so handsome! Give him a belated birthday smooch for me!


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Awesome dog , Happy belated Birthday from us.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Happy birthday, Rebel and Harleigh!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday! Sending Slobbers your way!


----------

